# Conch Fritters Redux



## CraigC (Feb 27, 2017)

The LEM grinder made fast work of the conch which was still partially  frozen, so I didn't have to put some of the grinder parts in the  freezer. I did two size dies, one for the fritters and one for chowder.

Fritter grind






The other ingredients





Finished Batter





Raw Fritters





Finished fritters with "Cold Fried" French Fries





This is a friends recipe given to me back in the '80's when I was  actively involved with recreational scuba. He passed away many years  ago. He was a noted, published U/W photographer for "Skin Diver" mag.  RIP Steve Lucas.

Steve's Conch Fritters

2 lbs conch, diced (I cut up in big chunks and use the food processor)
2 tubes Ritz crackers, crushed – I use about 1-1/2 tubes to start then add if necessary
¼ cup peeled, seeded, and diced tomatoes
¼ cup chopped parsley
½ cup chopped onion
½ tsp garlic paste (Lawry’s)
6 eggs, add 1 at a time
1 finely chopped pickled jalapeno (Old El Paso)

Mix together, form in aprox 1” balls, and deep fry  until golden brown, 350-375.  Do a test ball first to see if you need to  raise or lower temp to get it cooked thru but golden brown. We've also made these with abalone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 1, 2017)

These sound good...wonder where I could find a conch in Wyoming...I bet I could get some at H-Mart in Denver.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 1, 2017)

It can be purchased online, but is expensive.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 1, 2017)

There was a shack on White street in Key West where the old black man made conch fritters and bollitos.
Best I ever had.
We make the conch fritters here at home and find the frozen conch meat at a fish market not very far away.
I love them.
There is a place right on the beach in St. Augustine Fl.  They had them on the appetizer menu.  They were quite good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 1, 2017)

Had them in Key West.    There's a nice chewiness to them, and the flavor is so good.

I think a lot of places are conched out, and have to import them from the Dominican.  I know there's a lot of conch poaching going on in Cozumel.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 1, 2017)

If you had them after '77, the conch was not locally sourced. Damn Gov still hasn't lifted what was supposed to be a 10 year ban.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 1, 2017)

My mom used to own a rental house on Summerland Key. There was a restaurant/market called Monte's Seafood where we got the most delicious conch fritters with mustard sauce. It was originally a market built in front of their dock and then the restaurant was added on - just an enclosed deck with picnic tables. Yum.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 1, 2017)

I had conch fritters in Key West. I liked them, but can't say I loved them. Now, I am not big on desserts, but I had some righteous Key Lime Pie down there, and it knocked my socks off. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Mar 1, 2017)

How do you think this would work with canned conch (or whelk) Craigsy?
I think I saw live whelks, and frozen while  conch in a Korean market recently. I wonder where they are from?


----------



## CraigC (Mar 2, 2017)

buckytom said:


> How do you think this would work with canned conch (or whelk) Craigsy?
> I think I saw live whelks, and frozen while  conch in a Korean market recently. I wonder where they are from?



The only conch I have ever used has been flash frozen, Queen conch, nothing ever from a can, especially products from that region. Then again, I am a seafood snob. With the exception of raw oysters and on occasion steamed mussels, I don't eat seafood at restaurants.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 2, 2017)

CraigC said:


> If you had them after '77, the conch was not locally sourced. Damn Gov still hasn't lifted what was supposed to be a 10 year ban.



Has the population returned to levels that would allow taking of conch?



caseydog said:


> I had conch fritters in Key West. I liked them, but can't say I loved them. Now, I am not big on desserts, but I had some righteous Key Lime Pie down there, and it knocked my socks off.



Key lime pie is one of our favorites.  I found a recipe on a bag of key limes and it turned out very good.  Not as creamy as some I have had.
Costco key lime pie is very good and the price is very right.
Its not at all like the traditional.  But I do buy at least one a year.
It never goes to waste.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 2, 2017)

However, it does go to waist.

Sorry, back in my corner. Love Key Lime pie


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 2, 2017)

To me, it's always interesting to see all the conch shells when we snorkel in Cozumel.  Never have I seen an actual conch residing in the shell.  There's always a drilled hole, and a little crab living in the empty shell.

Key West, the Conch Republic, has imported conch for eons.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 2, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> However, it does go to waist.
> 
> Sorry, back in my corner. Love Key Lime pie



Actually, it follows behind!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 2, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Actually, it follows behind!



Carrying excess is genetic, I push mine, you pull yours


----------

